# Does anyone do traditional missionary?



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

After a recent evening of passionate delight, I was looking thru a cool website that I believe was referenced a couple threads on TAM awhile back. At some point soon, I'll show my wife this site and see if we can try some different variations on things we do regularly.

List of All Sex Positions

When I looked up the face to face positions and took a gander at the missionary position, according to the site it appears that my wife and I never do this position. Missionary Sex Position

What we do is actually called the "deck chair" Deck Chair Sex Position. I don't recall when it happened like this - maybe we always did it this way, but my wife has a natural tendency to pull her legs back further like the deck chair when we do "missionary".

Are there still a lot of people that do missionary according to the first link, or do most make a variation on that theme and do it differently? Seems like the deck chair just seems more natural for the 2 of us - more versatility to go hard or soft and makes it easier to kiss as well as allow me to scoop my arms underneath her back and raise her back up slightly which folds her a little more. 

Sorry if TMI or too risque, but if penis threads are ok then I don't think this one is all that bad...


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Most women I've been with tended to lift their feet off the bed surface during missionary. It's the same position in my book, but if one wants to be pedantic in their classification, one could say we're doing both positions intermittently (go us!).


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

Nope, never. I don't really get any enjoyment out of it and there is no benefit of face to face contact for me. Now the legs up by my face, yep. I am 5 ft 2 in tall so my face is always shoulder level or below with a partner in traditional missionary. They could only bend so far to reach my face, lol. 

I've had a couple of very tall partners (6 ft 4 or so) and that always made things extra interesting, but we always managed. >

Because of the height discrepancy, my preferred is always any position where the man is behind me, and second best any position where I am on top.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

where_are_we said:


> Because of the height discrepancy, my preferred is always any position where the man is behind me....


I'm in love. :corkysm60:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

hell ya...count me in.

its the only time i do push ups and what better way to work on your chest and triceps.

counting the push ups out can be kinda of odd...especially when your old lady tells you "give me 50"!

maybe twenty...but fifty....lol


----------



## Fitgirl (Jul 30, 2015)

H doesn't like missionary he likes doggy and cowgirl position. I like it too so that he can see my face when I get to the OMG moment LMAO


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Variety truly is "the spice of life!" Just as long as nothing is employed that would have a marked tendency to break a poor old geriatrics back!

After all, it's all good ~ missionary as well as the whole nine yards! No real complaints here!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vebber (Jul 25, 2015)

Over the past two years I'd say, missionary happened much more than not, to my wife's displeasure. She prefers sex from behind.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Personal said:


> We often do missionary, yet for us it's just one of the many positions that we do whenever we have sex.
> 
> Having said that, missionary is good for us in terms of enjoying the following; Face-to-face intimacy including eye contact, kissing very deeply mouth to mouth, running fingers through hair and massaging the scalp while kissing, ear kissing with tongue plus running one's teeth gently down the others neck.
> 
> ...


*My God in Heaven: Are you and your better-half members of the Aussie Sexual Olympics Team? With a repertoire like that, you're definitely going for "the gold!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *My God in Heaven: Are you and your better-half members of the Aussie Sexual Olympics Team? With a repertoire like that, you're definitely going for "the gold!"*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably just faithful followers and practitioners of the Kama Sutra.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

morituri said:


> Probably just faithful followers and practitioners of the Kama Sutra.


*If that's truly the case, then could someone please do me the courtesy of sending "Ol' Kama" out here to the ranch?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I like missionary.
To me it's one of the most intimate in the sense that you're at each others face, more or less.
One caveat, I don't think many women would like a fat old gut hanging down smothering them.
Now that I am thinner, I use it more often.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *If that's truly the case, then could someone please send Ol' Kama over to my house!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just as soon as someone sanitizes and pries open those sticky pages. >


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

We can't do some of the things we used to do since my wife's injury/handicap, but missionary is one of the ones we can. I don't mind because I love looking into her eyes as we make love, and once she gets "the look" as she is approaching orgasm really sends me over the edge...It's awesome.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

UMP said:


> I like missionary.
> To me it's one of the most intimate in the sense that you're at each others face, more or less.
> *One caveat, I don't think many women would like a fat old gut hanging down smothering them.*
> Now that I am thinner, I use it more often.


Or some large amount of sagging skin from losing a large amount of weight, hanging down on them.:frown2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

morituri said:


> Or some large amount of sagging skin from losing a large amount of weight, hanging down on them.:frown2:


Tummy tuck?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input. We do missionary for sure, except in our case it's not the traditional girl keeps legs flat or slight knee bend with heels on bed. The wife has to be either holding her feet, rocking her legs back or wrapping her legs around me.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

We usually finish with missionary after starting with cowgirl. We used to do it in the chair (didn't look up to see what it's called, if anything), but now (on the rare times we have sex), it's cowgirl then finish with missionary. She won't do doggy, and she's not into anything different. 

Old GF loved missionary (she said her ex called her the Missionary Queen), so we did that a lot (I know she loved it based on her vocalizing during the act), although I preferred cowgirl with her as I loved to caress her boobs while we were in the act (she had a perfect set, D cup so big but not disgustingly so). We had a lot of sex but didn't really do much more than those two.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I love missionary, we tend to kiss a lot during sex so this position is a good one for us. Far easier to kiss this way than having to turn my head around like an owl and get a twisted neck. 

But as we have a lot of sex we have the chance to do lots of different positions, I love them all.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

If there are any positions that make my leg cramp, somehow those are my all wife's favorite.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know just moving my legs a certain way changes the name of the position. I've done way more positions than I ever thought!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We only do standard missionary on hard surfaces like the floor.

With me in top positions, I have to do mental gymnastics to last because her face in erotic passion combined with her breasts pumping up and down just do me in too quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

badsanta said:


> If there are any positions that make my leg cramp, somehow those are my all wife's favorite.


*You absolutely have not lived until, while in the complete throes of having a violent, mind-bending orgasm, get hit by a severe hamstring cramp!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Wow, I didn't just moving my legs a certain way changes the name of the position. I've done way more positions than I ever thought!


I was amazed too when I first saw that too. Instead of having 5 or 6 PIV positions, I think we are now up to 20 or so just an education.

BTW, the girl model is hot...


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Holland said:


> I love missionary, we tend to kiss a lot during sex so this position is a good one for us. Far easier to kiss this way than having to turn my head around like an owl and get a twisted neck.
> 
> But as we have a lot of sex we have the chance to do lots of different positions, I love them all.


We do a lot of kissing in missionary too. Great position for that.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, talk about pedantic. I'm too lazy to document and tally up positions. Can Fitbit do that for me?


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Absolutely! My wife and I will finish the majority of the time in the missionary position and for us it never gets boring.

We do switch things up a bit when finishing in missionary. As Soccermom mentioned, moving your legs a certain way can really changes the intensity, speed and depth. 

For instance, when I am on top I will sometimes keep my legs closer together and use my toes to thrust up while she keeps her legs on the outside. Sometimes she will put both legs straight up and I'll vigorously thrust up and down to orgasm. My wife is 5'11 so she does wonders with her long beautiful legs 

I will say that we had some good success by doing the CAT position (Coital Alignment Technique). I won't get into too much detail but it's a variation of the missionary position. I like this position for two reasons. First, you are not thrusting but more or less grinding which helps control PE. Second, I found that it helps build a really intense orgasm, not just for me but form my wife as well. In normal missionary, when you are feel that build up the normal response is to thrust harder until orgasm. Whereas with the CAT position, you just keep the same speed and let the orgasm happen naturally rather than "chase" it. It truly does give intense orgasms.


----------



## Tito Santana (Jul 9, 2015)

My wife's favorite position by far is Doggie, or anything where I'm behind her. She usually tries to get me in one of those positions; it doesn't really take much convincing at all... My favorite position to finish in is the Deck chair/Missionary position with her legs wrapped tight around me. For some reason, I seem to have my most intense O like that.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm almost a foot taller than my wife, standard missionary is not practical for us.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I'm almost a foot taller than my wife, standard missionary is not practical for us.


My partner is a foot taller than me at 6'3" and missionary is not problem for us at all. The only issue we have with the height difference is sex in the shower ie standing up.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Holland said:


> My partner is a foot taller than me at 6'3" and missionary is not problem for us at all. The only issue we have with the height difference is sex in the shower ie standing up.



I use it as an excuse 

Although in the shower, I'm strong enough to just pick her up.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Sometimes when my wife is just not in the mood, she finds that an alternate "deckchair" position can successfully prevent me from wiggling my way into the traditional missionary position....


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

My wife's just barely flexible enough to walk so anything other than missionary (the strictest version) is out of the question, but rarely she'll cowgirl up.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Missionary is often the starting point and then its a cycle of different positions. The list leaves out a few....


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

Well there's something new. Thanks to hairsplitting (not spitting, yeesh) we're up to four positions. We'll okay *five* since she talked me into doggie once and probably never again (just awful for me). However that experience, and the discussion afterwards, really made me wonder. Since different positions don't really do much for me at all, and because she says they do 'different' things for her (not better or worse, but different) I wonder if this is normal? To put it another way: I wonder if it's the woman that most often gains -something- from different positions?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

MrVanilla said:


> Well there's something new. Thanks to hairsplitting (not spitting, yeesh) we're up to four positions. We'll okay *five* since she talked me into doggie once and probably never again (just awful for me). However that experience, and the discussion afterwards, really made me wonder. Since different positions don't really do much for me at all, and because she says they do 'different' things for her (not better or worse, but different) I wonder if this is normal? To put it another way: I wonder if it's the woman that most often gains -something- from different positions?



How about four in one night. It is true not all positions work well for me, but then again it's not all about me as long as I get to finish with one of my favorites. I know my wife likes to ride 'em cowboy more than any other, facing either direction. However I'm growing found of the bridge.


----------



## Tommy518 (Nov 28, 2011)

It's pretty standard for us, because we love to kiss during sex. We do many variations of it, though. She's pretty flexible, and that can add lots of options. Also, her legs together and mine outside works great. Makes it easy to really grind her clit while licking and sucking her nipples. She got off twice last night in that position. We do try other positions, but it seems like most are just a novelty and a distraction. We like to get off, so we tend to use what works best for that.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Missionary the sexual position, yes. Missionary the religious proselytizer, no.


----------

